# Andy: One Year Today



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

One year ago today, our beloved Andy passed away. Even though we have Trip, not one single day has gone by that we don't miss our Andy Pandy. He was 13 years, 10 months old.

When my husband, Jesse, and I tell the story of how we got Andy, we always begin it with, "We didn't pick him. He picked us." And it's true. We were 20 years old, not yet married, living in a horrid apartment, and working minimum wage. The last thing we cold afford or needed was a dog. Instead, we fulfilled the need for a pet with parakeets. 

One day, we were out of bird food, so my husband and I made a trip to the pet store. It was business as usual: pick up a bag of bird food, maybe a cuttlebone, and snack sticks. Or so we thought. In the middle of the floor were two adorable 8 week old golden retriever puppies waddling around in a dry kiddie pool surrounded by baby gates. My husband and I each stooped down and began petting and playing with them, though we knew we couldn't possibly have a dog.

Boy, were we _wrong_. 

The second my husband began to walk off, one of the puppies looked up at him with his big, puppy brown eyes and went, "Roo roo roo!" My husband is not the impulsive type, but that adorable little bark was enough to destroy any notion of not having a dog, even though our landlord clearly prohibited them. I remember Jesse looking at me and saying, "We're taking him home. He's our dog." 

Of the two of us, I'm normally the bleeding heart "Let's take home every animal we see" kind of person, but I tried to be realistic about our situation. We didn't need a dog any more than we needed matching butt tattoos. Again, I was wrong. I would later find out that Andy would become almost like a child to us; he would bring us precious joy, unwavering devotion, and unconditional love for the next 13 years of our marriage. And it all started with a "roo, roo, roo." 

When we brought him home, we had no clue what to do at first, though we each grew up with dogs our entire lives. Fortunately, one of my husband's student pilots at the time was a highway patrolman who was also a K-9 handler. He started us with some valuable advice, but the rest we figured out. We bounced around names, but nothing fit until we chose Andy, who was one of Jesse's former flight instructors and a friend. It just fit. 

Andy was a perfect dog. He was patient and laid back, even though sometimes that typical golden retriever stubborn streak would show up. But we learned so much about being dog parents, and God basically told us that we needed Andy in our lives. Jesse and I were so young when we got him, so Andy didn't just grow up and mature with us, we grew up and matured with him. Andy was a source of strength and comfort for both of us during hard times and our greatest joy during the not-so-hard times. Andy was our constant companion and best friend through the formative years of our marriage. 

It is really amazing how time flies, how our sweet boy aged before our eyes, but we hardly noticed. We always knew that one day, Andy would grow old and he would be gone, but we never realized how quickly 13 years would pass. Andy was so intertwined into our lives that we almost had forgotten that one day, we would miss him dearly. 

Even when you have a long time with them, it's never enough. First, he started getting growths, then five months before he died, he began having seizures, which I now suspect was likely a brain tumor. Then he began losing his mind. The day he died my school had scheduled and paid for me to be sent out of town to a conference three hours away. The night before I left, I had a terrible feeling that I shouldn't go. My feeling was worse when I called my husband after making it to the conference, and he told me he wouldn't eat (that dog LOVED to eat) and could hardly move. I really didn't want Andy's last memory to be dying on a cold metal table in a vet's office, but I knew if he was suffering, it would have to be done. 

But I never made it home in time for us to have to make that decision. Instead, God made it for us. Andy died snuggled in Jesse's arms at 5:20 a.m. on his comfy bed I had made for him in the laundry room. I was and still am devastated that I had not been there to be with him, but honestly, I like to think that we had already said our goodbyes one evening earlier that week when I slept on my laundry room floor with Andy and told him how much I loved him.

What I find odd about Andy's journey was that it began in Jesse's arms and it ended there, too. A circle had been completed. No matter how many dogs we have, though we will love them all and they will be special to us in their own way, Andy will always be our dearest because he was our first and a part of the most important years to us. But it is my hope that one day, we will see him again.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a nice memorial to Andy. He had a great life with you I can tell by the smile on his face. I also believe we will see our dogs again.


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you. I didn't think writing this would be so emotional after a year, but when I was reading this out loud to Jesse just now, we both started bawling. Andy was indeed very happy and SUPER spoiled.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful tribute to your precious Andy, I have to admit that I have a lump in my throat. You are so right, they are never with us for long enough however long they live.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Andy was a very special boy that had a very special in your heart and lives. You have so many wonderful memories. 

I believe we will be reunited with our bridge pups one day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sweet story! Hugs to you on this anniversary,,


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

I just LOVE the beautiful tribute you wrote about Andy!! You both clearly loved him and I DO BELIEVE he picked you from the very start. My hubby and I have had six dogs together, the majority were rescues, and I believe they all picked us. Your story was very touching!!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow.. What a great story about your Andy. Thanks for sharing it. Anniversaries can be tough. I hope you find some happy and heartfelt memories looking back at the special gift Andy gave you. You know your time with him was magical and his footprints will never wash away from your heart.

dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw your comment on Rudy's thread. Having had a wonderful boy named Andy myself I wanted to read more about your special boy 

What a beautiful tribute you wrote. They move into our hearts and make them bigger, never to be forgotten. 

Our Andy, like yours, was perfect from the very first day. We adopted him at 3-5 years old from a golden retriever rescue. 

I told the story on Andy's thread about how I _know _they're spiritual beings. Our first golden, Buddy (estimated to be 5-6 yrs old) found us, dragging a stake on a chain, his eyes swelled shut from infection whoever had him staked out in their yard had no interest in treating. Fast forward 11 years:

He was in an animal hospital on a morphine drip. Our two small female dogs who slept on the bed woke us up in the middle of the night, tails wagging, ears up, yipping at my side of the bed where Andy slept. The next morning we received a call from the vet informing us that Buddy had passed away in the night. We have no doubt he stopped by to say goodbye on his way back to Heaven, and also no doubt we'll see him again, just as you will see your Andy again. It would not surprise me in the least if they're angels sent to teach mankind about unconditional love, and that we'll be dazzled by their luminosity and beauty. While I think they get to pig out at the 'Endless Treat Buffet' and do whatever made them the most happy in physical form for a time, it just would not surprise me to find they were high spiritual beings. How can something so perfect and so loving not be?

Thank you for sharing Andy with us.

BTW, I was a 'weekend warrior' for many years, VFR single engine stuff, though I'd hung it up some time ago. When Andy was going through chemo for lymphoma I took him flying. He had a great time looking at the lake where we spent so many days of his life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

What you wrote about Andy was Simply Beautiful
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I checked the 2016 Rainbow Bridge list and he wasn't there. My apologies. 
I just added Andy.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-6.html


----------

